# (Video) F2L Simple, intuitive pairing method for all cases



## RadCubing (Mar 21, 2016)

Here is a video I made last week where I tried to explain how to form f2l pairs from any case, its very simple and intuitive and should work well for beginners who are looking for an alternative to just learning loads of algorithms. 

Please let me know what you think!


----------

